# Scooters Mopeds



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Anyone use a Moped/Scooter. Ten years ago when I lived here...I had a my motorcycle. It was too big. 1000cc dual sport. Looking for something to putt around town.....not alsancak. Do all scooters/mopeds require insurance/registration? Some US states look at bikes under 50cc as a bicycle and just require basic registration, with no license. Anything like that here? Dont want to spent a ton of cash but would like something that can keep up with traffic.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

You will need registration and insurance.


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Will I need to do that crazy MOT inspection thing like we have to do with cars?


----------

